# How many hours can I expect from a propane tank?



## tlcpokertables (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi All!
Newbie here! I just got my 1st smoker..It's a Perfect Flame Vertical smoker. I'm in the middle of planning out a full day of smoking ribs, chicken, etc...and was wondering how many hours I can expect to get out of a typical BBQ propane tank?

Also, if anyone has had any experience with the Perfect Flame Vertical smoker.....looking for tips, suggestions, or things to expect.

Any response would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## fired up (Sep 1, 2009)

I cant tell you the exact time you will get, but it is a lot. My gosm propane smoker gets around 30 hours per tank at least. It will use waaaay less propane than a gas grill.


----------



## flash (Sep 1, 2009)

Really depends on the temps of the smoker during your smokes. I can see around 5 to 6 smokes on average, sometime 7 depending on what I am smoking.


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 1, 2009)

The first couple tanks of propane on my GOSM have been about 30 hours.  about halfway throught the tank thats being used, I refill my spare.


----------



## tlcpokertables (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks, guys!! 30 hrs is great considering how much meat I can actually get in the smoker....I have 4 racks in my vertical smoker, so I'll be loading it up pretty good!! Can't wait!! Thanks again!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 1, 2009)

I seem to get 30-40 hours of smoking time as well


----------



## bbq ron (Sep 1, 2009)

with my gosm, it can go 40hrs on the lowest setting


----------



## alx (Sep 1, 2009)

I was under the impression the tanks you exchange are now smaller.I have kept my 8 year old one for thi reason....


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 1, 2009)

First off welcome to SMF Ticpokertables. You'll like it here cause like you see there are a bunch of good folks here that will help you in about anyway as long as it smokin something. Your tank should last about like everyone said about 30-40 hours od about 6-8 good smokes.  We are always glad to have new people here cause they might just look at things and little differant then we do and that always make for some really differant way to do things. I hope you have the how to's and what if's on the whole *Qview* thing and if not go here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
and it will show you how to post pictires so we can see what your smoking on and with and what your smoking. So hurry and go get something to smoke.
Welcome To The Addiction


----------



## reents (Sep 1, 2009)

I believe the tanksare stiil the sam eize however if you go to exchange they they do not fill them up all the way example 20# tank might only hvae 17# og gas in.  Apeaars like you are getting a good buy but you not getting a full tank of gas unless you go some place and have your tank filled.
answer to your question I get 35 to 40 hours.


----------



## bbq engineer (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi,

Check out this post, as it has a very good explanation from Richoso1 (Chipotle Dude) about how to calculate time from a tank

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=74606


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 4, 2009)

I use a 30# tank from a travel trailer, and get a consistent 45 hours per tank in the winter time, and a bit more during summer.


----------

